# Oh noes not another one... NSFW (?)



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have decided that I really need to cut back on my daily porn viewing and masturbation habits. My routine is really quite embarrassing and it has become difficult for me to motivate myself. I guess that is just symptomatic of poor time management and procrastination in general.

Currently: I watch porn and masturbate then go back to sleep or rest for a while. Sometimes if it's a really uneventful day, I do this four-five times. It eats up a lot of time. I am obviously bored and horny, so I need to refocus my energies elsewhere. I have school work to do now and I want to find a career path/major. I can't blame everything on being depressed or having intermittent arthritis lethargy.

Now, I don't think there's anything wrong with viewing porn or masturbating. It's quite a healthy thing to do. However, it needs to be cut back to a more manageable level where I can accomplish other tasks. I am realistically setting the goal of just doing it once a day, for the time being, with hopes of maybe cutting back to two-three times a week. To accomplish this task, I am going to start writing lists of my daily chores the night before. 

I think I need to get out of the house as soon as possible as well. Being at home in my comfort zone, makes it too easy to procrastinate. If you're a lady, sorry if this creeped you out. I need to take ownership of this issue. Thanks!:roll


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

"Now, I don't think there's anything wrong with viewing porn or masturbating. It's quite a healthy thing to do. "

Since when is abusing your dopamine healthy.

you'd be better off addicted to crack then porn

How is this going?


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

^Are you serious?

To the OP, just try to keep yourself busy. I think it's good that you have a goal to cut down gradually. Maybe do your school work in a library or Starbucks, where you won't have this problem. Good luck.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Zeeshan, ahhhh Ok buddy. I just started (my goal) and I would never compare viewing porn to being addicted to crack. That's just silly talk! LoL. Besides, you gotta make sure your plumbing works! :b 



Mike285, yeah I think that's what has to happen. It's an issue about procrastination as much as anything else really. I could just as easily procrastinate by dinking around on the net or watching videogames. I am just avoiding making difficult choices... I know that I can do it.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ofcourse its worse

Its much worse, it will come out as people start to do studies on Porn

for example, in the 70s and 80s cocaine use was very recreational, so much so, that it was being done at all the parties, but how many of those people actually became cocaine addicts? 10 percent? 15 percent?

Look at porn addicts. Its availability on the internet is creating a widespread phenomena that could hurt a very large male part of our society


Yet look at porn addiction. I wouldnt be surprised if its actually worse for your brain


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Porn addiction may be psychologically harmful, but crack addiction is also physically harmful. In other words, it could kill you. Although watching too much porn will reduce your productivity, I doubt you could die from an overdose, organ failure, or the porn being laced with hazardous substances.
That's just my three cents; correct me if I'm wrong. :b

As a lady, I am not creeped out in the least. In fact, procrasturbation is one of my worst habits.

Boredom, loneliness and a computer are an awful combination.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Invisigirl said:


> Porn addiction may be psychologically harmful, but crack addiction is also physically harmful. In other words, it could kill you. Although watching too much porn will reduce your productivity, I doubt you could die from an overdose, organ failure, or the porn being laced with hazardous substances.
> That's just my three cents; correct me if I'm wrong. :b
> 
> As a lady, I am not creeped out in the least. In fact, *procrasturbation* is one of my worst habits.
> ...


LOL at that term. _I'm so using that in the future_. Also, there are benefits from keeping your mind and body sexually stimulated. It's apples and oranges comparing it to any sort of chemical addiction. It would be closer to say perhaps sleeping too much. I don't want to say eating too much, since that can actually kill you. Anyways, I wasn't opening up this concept for debate. I have goals to reduce my habits and that is what I am attempting to do.

This is the first day that I have a block of time open. I need to keep it to a minimum. There's plenty of other things that I desire to do. :blank


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

sherbert said:


> Also, there are benefits from keeping your mind and body sexually stimulated. It's apples and oranges comparing it to any sort of chemical addiction.


As a matter of fact, it is now widely known and accepted in Neuroscience and neurobiology, that behavioral addictions are not just Psychological but rather Physiological.

In fact, emotional addictions, are so much superior to any drug nature can produce, that while many may recover from the likes of heroin addiction, almost slim to none humans recover from destructive behavior and emotional chemical addiction.

Just look this forum and see how hard it is to change


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Zeeshan, who are you trying to convince? Me or you? I've done some research on behavioral addictions before too. The general view, from what I have read, is that while it can be every bit as serious as a chemical addiction, your brain isn't irreversibly damaged in the same manner. Anyways, I think you're missing the point in my post, especially considering that I am not addicted. I'm not spending all my time locked up in my room while ogling pornstars. 

I actually do go to work and school and socialize with other humans. I honestly think that those who try to 'quit' are looking at their habits in the wrong light. There's a lot of shame in viewing porn in general and they see masturbation as some evil sin or in some way deviant. You won't grow hair on your palms if you masturbate. :b Am I saying that addiction to porn is non existent? No. I'm just trying to paint a more realistic picture of what I deem to be a pretty natural part (an extension of) human sexuality. That may be counter to what you believe, but so what. Rant over.



OK. So it's day five and so far so good. I think it's going to help me to focus on material that I want to actually view and go for a quality over quantity approach. I've seen enough of the 'weird' stuff to realize it's fulfilling curiosities, but not so much stimulating. I am finding lists to be very helpful too.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't think its psychologically affecting Zeeshan if he can still put other stuff ahead of it. 

And your doing good so keep it up! (Or down?)


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

sherbert said:


> Zeeshan, who are you trying to convince? Me or you? I've done some research on behavioral addictions before too. The general view, from what I have read, is that while it can be every bit as serious as a chemical addiction, your brain isn't irreversibly damaged in the same manner. Anyways, I think you're missing the point in my post, especially considering that I am not addicted. I'm not spending all my time locked up in my room while ogling pornstars.
> 
> I actually do go to work and school and socialize with other humans. I honestly think that those who try to 'quit' are looking at their habits in the wrong light. There's a lot of shame in viewing porn in general and they see masturbation as some evil sin or in some way deviant. You won't grow hair on your palms if you masturbate. :b Am I saying that addiction to porn is non existent? No. I'm just trying to paint a more realistic picture of what I deem to be a pretty natural part (an extension of) human sexuality. That may be counter to what you believe, but so what. Rant over.
> 
> OK. So it's day five and so far so good. I think it's going to help me to focus on material that I want to actually view and go for a quality over quantity approach. I've seen enough of the 'weird' stuff to realize it's fulfilling curiosities, but not so much stimulating. I am finding lists to be very helpful too.


Its great i am trying to convince you that its bad, and trying to scare you from getting it away from it forever. Even if you have to throw your laptop out the window

If you ever get the chance read the book, The brain that changes itself by Norman Doidge

There is an entire 30 pages devoted to this subject and how its an epidemic. He goes in detail on how porn addiction is worse the any drug due to the release oxytocin, a neuromodulator that is only suppose to be released when couples orgasm together, and when parents meet their newborns. A chemical so strong that nothing in the world is capable of causing that type of reaction


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I am off the wagon so to speak. Although I did OK for a while. :b. I am doing this to keep myself accountable. Maybe I should switch to just pictures too? Again, I am not going 'cold turkey'. I am just making myself spend less time masturbating and watching porn. It probably would be a good idea to spend less time on the net in general, but I need it to accomplish other tasks with the net.

That sounds like it might be an interesting read. If that chemical was released only during sex though, then how does visual stimulation count? I would have to read the book to get his argument. I tend to find arguments against porn often to be grounded in religious principles, which I do not adhere. I think a lot of people are really too uptight about sex and when you get religion thrown in there.. it tends to make it muddled and irrational. 

I think porn is a good way to explore fantasies without actually following through with them. I do think that it's a different type of stimulation and to say that it is solely bad is making a broad statement. If I were having too much sex in real-life and with different partners, there would be more risks. Although there would not be so much shame involved. Are you trying to turn me into a man-ho? Is that your goal? LOL. 

As you can tell, I am really entertaining myself with this. Alright, back to my goal of reducing and focusing on my other goals. Goooooo Sherbert.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

After attempting to alter my habits and being only mildy successful, I have come to the conclusion that _I am_ addicted to porn. I'm still functional, but not to the level that I really need to be in order to enjoy a fulfilling life. I don't see how I can limit my viewing... it's an all-or-nothing endevour for me. So, starting tomorrow, I will attempt to stop altogether. This is going to be really difficult.

I have enough visuals to last me a life-time. Plus, I have a pretty useful brain that will help me to imagine fantasties. So, I should be good with that aspect. I just can't do this anymore. It's embarassing and I am not living my life or following through on things. This is going to be difficult.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

sherbert said:


> After attempting to alter my habits and being only mildy successful, I have come to the conclusion that _I am_ addicted to porn. I'm still functional, but not to the level that I really need to be in order to enjoy a fulfilling life. I don't see how I can limit my viewing... it's an all-or-nothing endevour for me. So, starting tomorrow, I will attempt to stop altogether. This is going to be really difficult. I signed up for an account on http://yourbrainonporn.com/ too. Am I skeptical of the science? Yes. It's a problem though and I think their hearts are in the right place.
> 
> I have enough visuals to last me a life-time. Plus, I have a pretty useful brain that will help me to imagine fantasties. So, I should be good with that aspect. I just can't do this anymore. It's embarassing and I am not living my life or following through on things. This is going to be difficult.


Would you like me to tell you how you can download a filter for free, and set it up so that you can never watch porn on that particular computer again


----------



## semiserious (Jan 8, 2009)

I've managed to cut back in my own life from 4-5 times a week to once a week at most now. And porn is pretty much completely out of the picture. I didn't really use any tricks but framed the problem as a challenge to myself whether or not I was addicted.

There are some benefits I've noticed which may or may not be partially placebo effect. But personally, I have more energy in general and feel genuinely more interested in the women I meet in real life. I've not managed to go longer than about 2 weeks, but I think being able to see the improvement in my streaks has been helpful. I also went through the yourbrainonporn series and spend alot of time reading tips on reddit.com/r/nofap.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I spoke with another guy about this issue and we came to the conclusion that it's an easy way of sapping your motivation. If your sexual needs are being met by goregous virtual creatures, what point is there to meet real-life women? As I have stated, I don't think porn is an inherently evil thing. There's just too much of it and it's easy to go overboard. Comparable to perhaps junk food, except FREE junk food. 

I guess that's what turned me off by sites like yourbrainonporn (initially). Thankfully, I am not nearly so bad that I am spending hours of my life browsing. It's just bad enough to where I realize it's a problem and it's an easy reason to procrastinate on life goals. Once a week is reasonable. I don't think that masturbating that amount of time would be too distracting. It's seems like a reasonably healthy balance. 

I'm not ready to put a filter on my computer. I appreciate your zeal and not saying 'i told you so'. If it were solely my computer, that would not be a bad idear. AS it is, I cannot imagine having this conversation with my father. 

DAY 1


----------

